
Show HN: Lemonade – the world's first P2P insurance company - gilsadis
https://lemonade.com
======
h4nkoslo
This is wildly un-new. Mutual insurance companies have existed for literally
hundreds of years. Oldest one I can find in 5 minutes dates to 1762, and if
you include merchant insurance organizations, probably <1400 (although those
probably end up looking more like equity arrangements).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutual_insurance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutual_insurance)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Equitable_Life_Assurance_S...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Equitable_Life_Assurance_Society)

~~~
gilsadis
True. We like to say that Lemonade is the oldest new idea! I think that's what
the sharing economy is all about, using technology to revive modes of social
interaction that used to be commonplace.

~~~
maerF0x0
Thats a great way of looking at the sharing economy. Once upon a time I asked
my neighbor for a cup of sugar and they obliged, if even begrudgingly.
Nowadays I pay a task rabbit $35 to get me a cup of sugar.

~~~
Idontagree
A task rabbit? Is that what you call a subordinate at your office? Am I
totally missing this?

~~~
ertttddfgdf
[https://www.taskrabbit.com/](https://www.taskrabbit.com/)

~~~
Idontagree
I had no idea... I thought it was sarcasm.

------
joosters
Can an insurance company really claim, as Lemonade does, that:

the Service Is Available “As Is.” YOU EXPRESSLY UNDERSTAND AND AGREE THAT: (a)
YOUR USE OF THE SERVICE AND THE PURCHASE AND USE OF ANY PRODUCTS OR SERVICES
ARE ALL AT YOUR SOLE RISK. THE SERVICE IS PROVIDED AND PRODUCTS ARE SOLD ON AN
“AS IS” AND “AS AVAILABLE” BASIS. TO THE MAXIMUM EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW,
LEMONADE EXPRESSLY DISCLAIMS ALL WARRANTIES AND CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND,
WHETHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE IMPLIED
WARRANTIES AND CONDITIONS OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE
AND NON-INFRINGEMENT.

In other words, they are promising nothing. How then can you rely on them for
insurance?

~~~
SmellTheGlove
That might be a cut and paste TOS, with a little CTRL-H for flavor. Otherwise,
that TOS hopefully is intended to apply to the website only.

If anyone has gotten far enough with them, I'd love to see their actual
insurance contract. I'm too lazy to go pull their state filings.

EDIT: Here's the part that troubles me more -

"GIVEBACK ... our stated intention is to calculate the amount of leftover
money by subtracting from the group’s collective premium, our flat fee
(currently 20%), the costs of claims, a “rainy day fund” and other insurance
expenses like reinsurance – and giving back what’s left (up to 40% of the
group’s premiums). ... "

That 20% "flat fee" is about 8% less than the industry standard expense ratio.
That's pretty aggressive expense reduction, to the point where I'd wonder if
they'll run out of money, or if they plan to write only the most preferred of
preferred risk. I know it reads as though a "rainy day fund" and reinsurance
are separate items, but a rainy day fund only happens if you run a surplus,
and I'd be shocked if anyone is reinsuring this block at reasonable rates
unless, again, (very) preferred risk - at which point you wouldn't want or
need to reinsure.

I know it sounds odd, but as a startup, I'd be happier as both a potential
customer and potential employee (both very hypothetical) if they called it 30%
and undershot it. You don't want to run out of money. It's not an industry
where you can just fire some employees unless you're really overstaffed, since
service level declines drive complaints, and enough complaints and suits put
you out of business.

EDIT 2: All of that said, I'm rooting for these guys. This industry needs
modernization pretty bad. If they can make their 8% back from process and tech
optimization, that's great. I'm not trying to be negative, I really want them
to succeed.

~~~
gilsadis
SmellTheGlove you're right. What joosters pasted is our website's TOS... You
can definitely build a profitable insurance business with a 20% expense ratio.
Our expenses are much lower than traditional insurers, plus we're not planning
on buying any private jets :). We're here for turning insurance into a social
good, as it was 400 years ago. Thanks for your support!

~~~
SmellTheGlove
You can, but there are very few P&C insurers currently doing it, and I've not
seen an insurance startup willing to operate the way they do it. In the short
run, you're only writing NY insurance, and 20% is completely possible. Scale
is going to hurt initially, but if you do it right, it is possible to bring
expenses back down. Legal and compliance, as well as handling claims, is going
to be expensive on the way to 50 states.

My unsolicited advice, which may be worth exactly the zero that it's costing
you, is to establish lean management and process control up front, and take a
very hard look at the expenses you add in growth mode and evaluate whether you
still need all of that once you've established 50 state operations and
presumably can leverage internal economies of scale. That's one hell of a run
on sentence.

And fix your website TOS to make it unambiguous that it does not apply to the
insurance product or contract. You never know when some regulator is going to
take issue.

------
CodeWriter23
I got to "enter your name" and leaked out of the funnel. I'm willing to give
up my zip code to find out how you compare to my current provider. Give me
some good rates to entice me out of the rest of my data.

~~~
gilsadis
Hey, thanks for trying. Can you share more details? Browser, device, etc. It
seems like everything works properly on our end

~~~
rawrmaan
That comment wasn't about a bug. This person is saying that you require too
much information to get a quote. And I agree.

~~~
scoot
The fact that @gilsadis didn't understand this this suggests to me that they
are in entirely the wrong business.

~~~
dogma1138
Technically I believe they are an Israeli company could be just an issue with
linguistics ;)

~~~
gilsadis
Not this time- just a good ol' case of launch frenzy. Saw the comment, just
this part "I got to "enter your name" and leaked out of the funnel" and jumped
to conclusions :).

~~~
dogma1138
Well idioms don't translate well usually :)

They could've stated that they want to see the offers without providing a lot
of information off hand.

You might want to consider displaying similar quotes for the area and filter
them based on age group and income.

I don't know if there is a regulation requiring you to take the name before
displaying a quote or not since different countries can have a different legal
statue for a quote.

------
samfisher83
It looks like these are the companies that are really insuring you:

Lloyd’s of London, Berkshire Hathaway’s National Indemnity, XL Catlin etc.

Basically they are buying a policy from one of those companies adding 20% and
selling it to you.

A insurance company works by spreading risk over a large area. By selling
everything in NY they are increasing their correlation which raises risk. One
of the reasons for the sub prime crisis was no one expected housing to fall in
all markets at the same time.

~~~
h4nkoslo
There's a difference between insurance and reinsurance. It looks like they're
only reinsured through those companies, but the policy itself is underwritten
by Lemonade.

Reinsurance is basically insurance for the insurance co, for instance if a
hurricane hits NYC and wipes out all of their policyholders at once.

(It's a bit complicated because there actually are many insurance co's that
only sell insurance underwritten by a third party (although they may be able
to offer lower price than buying from the third party directly because of how
they target their customer base or handle claims), or sell insurance strictly
on commission and outsource servicing claims, and there are varying forms of
reinsurance that cover everything from huge tail risks to flat percentages of
claims, or exotic circumstances like your corporate HQ burning down or massive
lawsuits.)

~~~
samfisher83
You are right I guess they could be covering a majority of the claim, but I
would guess their reinsurance percentage is probably a high percentage.

For example if the probability of fire is 1%, but due to their limited
geographical focus they were covering an entire building of 30 apartment and
their coverage is 100 dollars well their rate should be 1 dollar + x%, but if
their is a fire their payout will be 3000 dollars due to that correlation of
all the apartments burning down. In that case the reinsurance company would
have to cover that. If I were Berkshire I would have to price the policy
higher for the increase risk.

~~~
BillinghamJ
Reinsurance isn't generally done on a percentage basis. It's generally done on
a "the value of any single claim above X amount" basis. "X" is commonly around
1 million dollars.

The insurer pays 0-X, then the reinsurer (and their reinsurers respectively)
pay X onwards.

~~~
6stringmerc
What you've noted does exist, but the second line is more like building a
'tower' which is still in the primary layer. There's quite a bit of diversity
in the reinsurance market so you're right about certain types, usually
purchased by small businesses with large vehicles (cement mixers) who can't
get enough in the primary.

But, in insurance companies buying insurance, there's some differences.

I'm not licensed but I do know the "Quota Share" structure is quite industry
accepted for a few different lines (property being one, casualty, auto). So
the % of risk retained versus ceded at various points to reinsurers is exactly
the contract structure. Within that structure there are some limits and
retentions that get hammered out during the contract and negotations ($XXX,XXX
per occurrence of X, Y, Z, etc). But the point of this is that yes a company
can retain XX% and reinsurers, usually several, split up dibs on the other
XX%, sometimes in layers as well.

It's pretty interesting stuff and the numbers of what's out in the markets for
underwriting is definitely an eye opener.

------
nerdponx
I happen to have been looking for renters insurance recently. I signed up
immediately after reading the insurance policy terms. They are about as
generous as the terms offered by Liberty Mutual, but LM wanted to charge me
more than 3x as much, and I had a strange and frustrating conversation with a
LM agent that left a bad taste in my mouth. Charity or no charity, it's a
great deal.

However I made two mistakes. First, I selected personal property coverage that
was probably too low. Second, I used a throwaway e-mail address to get my
quote. I see no option in the app to modify either one. As I put in a support
request for each item on the website, it occurred to me that I am probably
screwed if anything goes wrong with my policy or claim. Yes, I am aware that
there is an emergency hotline. But what happens if I'm no longer in an
emergency? Insurance payouts can take a long time -- am I supposed to only
ever interact with the company through a little "Help" popup on their website
while I'm waiting for my check?

I'm also wondering: why is the actual interface to the application only
available in a mobile app? What happens if my phone is damaged? Will I be
forced to call the emergency hotline for even minor administrative tasks until
I get a new phone? Is it that hard in 2016 to support web and mobile
simultaneously?

Finally, I am sick to death of patronizing "I'm your friend" interactions with
applications. The whole idea of "Maya" the robot assistant is goofy. It feels
like a grown-up version of Smarterchild, and I get the same uncomfortable
feeling "interacting" with Maya that I do when I'm trying to explain to a
cheerful robot on the phone what I'm calling about.

~~~
maya_lemonade
Hey nerdponx! This is Maya from Lemonade ; ) Please send us the correct email
address you want us to use for your policy and we'll update it ASAP. Also- you
can call Lemonade even if it's not an emergency and someone from our customer
care team will answer and help you out. Hope this helps

~~~
nerdponx
Thanks. How about responding to the support requests I already submitted?

------
allendoerfer
How is this more "P2P" than other insurance companies are? Non-profit, yes,
but the mechanism seems to be the same. There is still a central pot everybody
pays into.

I would like a non-profit that just pays back the spare money even more. I do
not know how this would work with regulations. I guess in Germany this could
be done through a "Genossenschaft", which Wikipedia tells me has an US
equivalent called co-op. Would this actually work?

Edit: Realized that you could just grant discounts as there cannot be a profit
anyway. Would be awesome to see several companies with the same model, first
competing on prices and ultimately the percentage of the fixed fee.

~~~
hujun
According to the video ("The Science Behind Lemonade") linked on the homepage,
it seems the key difference is this company take a flat fee while other
insurance company "makes profit" from declining claim , so the Lemonade has no
incentive to decline a claim which makes the claim process fast; and also they
donate the extra profit to charity

~~~
mmanfrin
That doesn't sound right -- a claim should be paid out or denied based on the
veracity of the claim, not on the profit motive of the company. Sure, a for-
profit company has extra incentive to vet claims, but so does Lemonade (since
they dont want to be swindled).

Traditional insurance companies make their margins on the cash they have to
hold on hand.

~~~
Jarwain
They're capitalizing on the lack of trust people have for typical insurance
companies. Even though a claim "should be" paid out based on the veracity of
the claim, I think there's a population that doesn't trust the insurance
company to operate this way.

~~~
kateho
I'd agree with that. There's a general feeling that people are surprised when
their insurance companies pay out/cover some big cost (like rot), rather than
it just being part of life. That says something about how much we trust
existing insurance companies.

------
mikeryan
This looks awesome I might check it out.

But the "P2P" branding is likely going to be confusing to a lot of people. In
fact even after reading the explanation I still don't understand the peer to
peer model in this context and I know what Peer to Peer means.

~~~
maerF0x0
I was really hoping it was like the p2p lending where I choose who is in my
insurance pool and thus my vetted circle bear eachother's costs, but not the
costs of those outside my circle. So I can tell my stinky aunt that I wont
underwrite her health insurance until she quits smoking.

------
avitzurel
I read some of the comments about the funnel and I set out to try it myself.

There are 8 steps to get a quote

1\. First and last name 2\. Full address 3\. question (renter/owner) 4\.
roomates/alarm 5\. current owner of insurance? 6\. Jewelry over 1000$? 7\.
email, birthday 8\. Quote, which seems highly generic and could be done
without 6 of the 7 previous steps.

I can't even imagine the conversion rate from just checking it out to paying
customer, it can't be too high at all (outside the founders circle).

ZipCode -> Quote should be the only step. The rest should happen after you
convinced me about your value. By the way, don't email
thisisridiculous@gmail.com, it's not really my email.

~~~
gilsadis
Valid points all, but if you were getting insurance from the traditional
companies, you'd have to answer many more questions, or alternatively, pay for
coverage you don't necessarily need. Our funnel tries to get you a
personalized quote in minutes, so you pay for what you need. Most of the time
this will be considerably lower than traditional carriers.

~~~
lucb1e
Just an idea: give a very general, estimated quote and refine it as people go
to the next step. Then people that randomly browse are happy, and people who
actually want to know their quote are happy.

~~~
edc117
It's a good idea, and as a random browser it'd make me happy, but people
wouldn't be too thrilled if the price went up from the initial quote. Also if
the initial is too high, it may scare some people off.

~~~
lucb1e
Yeah I thought of that, but did not find an immediate solution. Anyway, just
an idea.

------
daschreiber
Daniel from Lemonade here. Totally understand how P2P can be confusing as a
term. What we mean by it is that we use each group's premiums to pay their
claims, with leftover money going back to the group's common cause. To us P2P
is a shorthand for: 'it's not our money'!

~~~
propter_hoc
> What we mean by it is that we use each group's premiums to pay their claims,
> with leftover money going back to the group's common cause.

So using pension plans as an analogy, it's more like a pay as you go pension
scheme, like Social Security, than a fully funded scheme where the capital is
invested and the returns from investment pay expected payouts.

I guess the distinction is that since the leftover money is used to donate to
causes, there's no buffer to handle any unusual payments in the scheme itself,
and the scheme is insolvent immediately in any month where claims exceed
payments. So any buffer has to come from the reinsurance contract, or from any
equity capital invested in the entity writing the insurance contracts.

Is this accurate? Really interested if you tell me a little more about how you
handle risk here.

~~~
edc117
Don't usually do this, but seconding this response because I'd really like to
emphasize it and I'd love to hear some of these answers. Why not just return
the extra as lower rates in the subsequent month or refunds instead of
donating?

------
CaveTech
From what I can tell P2P means it's essentially an insurance co-op. It's
definitely not a world first - I had renters insurance over 10 years ago that
worked this way (except I got actual dividends instead of donations in my
name).

------
bm371613
If they pay claims super fast and earn no money saying "no", how, as a
customer, can I be sure other customers do not make fake claims and decrease
my share of leftover money? Or even make Lemonade unable to pay claims?

------
gruez
>A transparent 20% fee to run everything

how does that compare with the profit margins of a traditional insurance
company?

~~~
incongruity
Very different market but the the ACA has a Medical Loss Ratio rule that
requires insurers to spend 80% of premium dollars on care and thus caps admin
costs + profits at 20%. ([http://kff.org/health-reform/fact-sheet/explaining-
health-ca...](http://kff.org/health-reform/fact-sheet/explaining-health-care-
reform-medical-loss-ratio-mlr/))

I find that an interesting coincidence in this case...

~~~
gilsadis
Health insurance is a whole new ballgame. But let's stick to P&C, and
especially homeowners and renters, whereas companies are conflicted in paying
out claims, as it impacts their bottom line. When they pay you your claim,
they make less profits. So they're in this conflicted situation in which they
have to decide between profiting, and paying your loss. A flat 20% removes
that conflict and aligns interests.

------
neximo64
Why not give the leftovers back to customers? There's incentive in that to be
a lower risk client.

~~~
croon
They answered this in a Techcrunch article: [1]

“Our initial application to the department was to give the money back to
consumers. They were not going to do it as the laws are currently drafted,”
said Daniel Schreiber.

They also stated they're hoping/looking to change those laws.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/21/less-exciting-than-
beyonce...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/21/less-exciting-than-beyonces-
album-but-potentially-more-rewarding-lemonade-launches-a-new-way-to-do-
insurance/)

~~~
sharkmerry
But are the limited by the sole fact that they incorporated as a benefit
corporation? Mutual insurance exists in New York, so this seems like they are
misleading..

------
insurance_gal
If anyone wants to see exactly what goes into an insurance product, it's
public info (including loss ratios.)

In this case, you can look up the public filing at
[https://filingaccess.serff.com/sfa/home/NY](https://filingaccess.serff.com/sfa/home/NY)
(search for Lemonade as the company)

or here is a public dropbox folder.
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dc6daybikir92l1/AAAWWT6J0DfsPG7nA...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dc6daybikir92l1/AAAWWT6J0DfsPG7nAnI-
ks6Xa?dl=0) of it

Expected Loss ratio is 50%.

Pricing structure is pretty standard.

------
xerophyte12932
So I tried out Maya and I just gotta say, great stuff! You ask for the bare
minimum stuff, deduce the rest yourself, let the user play around with the
numbers and give them an instant quote. Insurance is something a lot of people
find intimidating and hard to approach as customers, and you have made it as
simple as possible, explaining each item in an easy-to-understand way, letting
the user know exactly what they signing up for, how much they are paying, and
what they are getting.

Impressive! Good luck to you guys.

~~~
maya_lemonade
Thanks xerophyte12932!!

------
ravivyas
Aren't all insurances in theory P2P? My naive understanding is that the
insurance companies basically collect a lot of money from a large number on
people, and then pay it out when needed? Basically, think of them as managers
for the money. In addition they try to make the money work by placing bets on
a lot of things and hope they make more than 1X.

Not trying to poke holes, but this sounds so interesting to me. This sounds
similar to syndicates on the investment side.

------
ag56
A better -- but still not really P2P -- example of social insurance is
[https://wearesosure.com](https://wearesosure.com) (UK mobile phone only for
now)

With So-Sure you link up with friends and are bonused if nobody claims. Of
course that means nobody links with _that_ friend that always loses their
phone, which in theory reduces their risk and pays for the bonus.

------
sbuttgereit
So... what are the supported causes? What is the criteria for a cause to be
qualified for support?

There are charities and causes I do support and there are those that I don't.
There are charities that oppose each other in their stated goals as well.

I see a section that talks about becoming a supported charity, but nothing
about criteria or who is already in.

~~~
h4nkoslo
I would be surprised if it did not devolve into a kickback arrangement at some
point. Benefit corps are a solution to a problem that doesn't really exist but
gives a ton of leeway for under the table dealing. Not saying these guys have
any particular reputation a priori, but when the structure is set up for it,
it tends to happen sooner or later.

"Note, the Giveback is currently not recognized as a tax deductible donation-
sorry!"

So it's actually worse than a standard mutual insurance dividend / rebate
which you could donate yourself.

------
d2xdy2
Hmmm. I think the interaction where it says that it is not yet available in my
area and to try again with a New York address could be improved a little.

Go ahead and let me enter in my information and put me in some sort of
potential new location queue-- get enough people near / around me, and you can
start to decide where to support next.

Just a thought.

~~~
gilsadis
@d2xdy2 great feedback. Thanks! And, added you to the queue ;)

------
buro9
Not sure it's the first.

At least, I know of [https://heyguevara.com/](https://heyguevara.com/) is a
P2P car insurance provider in the UK that is registered with the FSA and
licensed to provide insurance products. They've been operating for a couple of
years now.

~~~
speps
Interesting but they don't allow european licences in their quote form...
That's a pretty big oversight in my opinion.

However, those options are hilarious :
[http://imgur.com/a/r0aar](http://imgur.com/a/r0aar)

------
aerialfish
Are you guys getting a tax write off for the charitable donations from the
surplus pool? If so, wouldn't that give Lemonade a financial incentive to
decline payouts in favor increasing your bottom line and therefore negate the
idea of having no stake in paying out legitimate claims?

------
utternerd
I don't follow how this is P2P, and unfortunately it seems only available for
New York zip codes?

------
ciconia
The best form of insurance is self insurance, if you have some money on the
side. Instead of paying someone to insure the risk (and get rich on top of the
rent), I allocate a reasonable amount (5 figures) and put it on the side, and
take the risk on myself.

~~~
srean
I wouldn't go as far as calling it the "best" form. This can spread the risk
over time-dimension of a single trajectory (i.e. your trajectory).
Conventional Insurance has more space to spread the risk over: the trajectory
of everyone who enlist themselves.

------
kateho
I have to say, I'm pretty excited by this. Mutual insurance companies have
existed for a good while, but they're not easy to find. Having one that's
married to great tech definitely makes me want to use it.

~~~
joosters
How do you know they have great tech?

------
zodPod
Honestly having to give the page all of my information before even being able
to see a price or actually really even find out what it was selling turned me
off.

Didn't bother finishing.

------
thecosas
Assuming you guys are gathering some data off the "get a quote" form to figure
out where the most interest is outside of your current market.

------
vjvj
Cool concept, looking forward to seeing roll out. Under your definition of p2p
would heyguevara.com not fall into this too?

~~~
gilsadis
The difference is that we're a fully regulated insurance company (as opposed
to brokers like Guevara or other p2p insurance startups). It means that we can
control the experience end to end and build an insurance company with a
different business model than how traditional insurance companies do business.
This is why we can give unclaimed money back to charity.

~~~
sharkmerry
Why not give unclaimed money back to the consumer? Like a mutual insurance
company, wouldnt that dissaude more folks from filing fraudulent* claims?

~~~
gilsadis
Not sure it would (it doesn't really for mutuals...)

~~~
sharkmerry
Perhaps I should've worded my question better to avoid your snark.

>> This is why we can give unclaimed money back to charity.

Why is charity going to prevent fraudulent claims better than money going
directly back to the consumer?

~~~
maya_lemonade
Hey, this is Maya from Lemonade, we believe people are inherently good and
when faced with the option of embellishing their claim and pocketing more
money or claiming what they deserve and make sure their cause receives the
extra money left- most people (we hope) will choose the latter.

~~~
sharkmerry
Maya,

You did not answer my inquiry.

Why is giving extra money to charity MORE of a deterrent to fraudulent claims
than giving extra money back to the consumer?

~~~
maya_lemonade
Hey, It's not necessarily more a deterrent than giving cash back. 1. we are
not yet legally allowed to give money back to our users (but we're working on
it) 2. some behavioral economic theories actually suggest that cash is less an
incentive than other more altruistic incentives. Once our give back to
consumers will be active- I'll guess we'll be able to put our theories to the
test- hope this answers your question

~~~
sharkmerry
Hi Maya,

Mutual insurance companies exist in New York. Are you not legally allowed to
give money back solely because you decided to incorporate as a benefit
corporation?

------
gilsadis
Hey, Gil from Lemonade here. I see quite a few p2p related comments here and I
totally understand how P2P can be confusing as a term. This video can help
understand the concept -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U08uhV8c6Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U08uhV8c6Y).
tl;dr: We use each group's premiums to pay their claims, and unclaimed money
goes back to the group's common cause.

~~~
dave_coen
I think Daniel's comment in the video that the common cause could be a local
PTA helps make the point clearer.

------
matiasz
On the home page, the apostrophe in "World's" should be a curly apos­tro­phe,
not a straight single quote.

------
joosters
Why does Lemonade ask its users to record a video during the claims process?
The FAQ doesn't give a good answer...

~~~
brewdad
Probably one of their "disruptions" to the current market comes from not
rolling an adjuster out to your home for as many claims as possible. Send a
video of your covered loss and they can evaluate your claim from anywhere in
the world.

------
andriesm
Why not just pay out excess money to the members? Or to non-claimers to
encourage good risk behavior?

------
cheriot
I don't understand the P2P claim either, but I'll upvote anything involving
Dan Ariely.

------
mastratton3
Interesting, can't enter a birthday before 1916. What if I was over 100?

------
Vendan
Why is the "For New York" below the fold?

------
executive
app != P2P

------
mmanfrin
So will this P2P insurance company employ an AI with a Bot interface to help
people handle their claims? Maybe they can apply some Deep Learning?

